# skill assessment



## arunkhanse (Jun 20, 2016)

Dear members,
I am from India.I work with public sector bank snce 2 years as a agriculture finance officer and also before joining bank i worked with a recruitment firm for 1 year as business devlopment manager.
Please let me know whether am i eligible for any kind of visa and skill assesment.


----------

